# Help finding masonic transfers



## adamx8 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi I want to offer customers masonic, eastern star...etc designs. Seems no one makes these. Is there a place? Thanks

Adam


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that ace transco has the clipart for the masonic logo. I would check with the at Ace Transfer Company. Good luck and happy pressing .... JB


----------



## adamx8 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, but I was looking more for something already packaged in the heat transfers, I didn't really want customs.

Adam


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

You may have to go with having something custom made. I've never seen anything masonic or the like anywhere as a pre-designed transfer.


----------

